

Dear Google, let’s talk about webapps - untog
http://blogging.alastair.is/dear-google-we-need-to-talk-about-webapps/

======
valgaze
Wonder if that clever randomized home screen icon can go transparent?
<http://i.imgur.com/8NBbH9N.jpg>

~~~
untog
Unfortunately not- Apple enforces the rounded corners and defaults to a black
background (the PNG itself is alpha transparent)

~~~
stephenr
Try a precomposed touch icon

[http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/ipad/#documentation/A...](http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/ipad/#documentation/AppleApplications/Reference/SafariWebContent/ConfiguringWebApplications/ConfiguringWebApplications.html)

~~~
untog
Unfortunately, it's still enforced:
<http://stackoverflow.com/a/8393574/470339>

